# هل يوجد تشريعات للمواريث فى المسيحية ؟



## عبود عبده عبود (10 نوفمبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]راجل مات وترك أبن بكرى وأبن أصغر وأبنة وزوجة وأب وأم *​​ *[FONT=&quot]هل الأبن البكرى يرث ضعف الآخر .؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل ترث البنت ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]كيف أقوم بتوزيع التركة عليهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهل يرث الأب والأم أبنهم ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## Alexander.t (10 نوفمبر 2014)

لاني معرفش هنتظر معاك الاجابه


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (10 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]راجل مات وترك أبن بكرى وأبن أصغر وأبنة وزوجة وأب وأم *​​ *[FONT=&quot]هل الأبن البكرى يرث ضعف الآخر .؟*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]هل ترث البنت ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]كيف أقوم بتوزيع التركة عليهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهل يرث الأب والأم أبنهم ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


*
أستاذى الفاضل المسيحية لا تفرق بين ذكر وأنثى فى الميراث لأن الجميع واحد فى المسيح ..
ده كتاب الخلاصة القانونية فى الأحوال الشخصية للقمص فيلوثاؤس عوض لو حابب تعرف بأستفاضة ..​*[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 نوفمبر 2014)

*قبل ما أقرا الكتاب أو أحمله
هل دة مشروع قانون ؟ أم قانون ؟ أم بروتوكول ؟
وهل ينطبق على كافة الطوائف ؟
بدون خوض فى تفاصيل طائفية طبعاً
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (11 نوفمبر 2014)

*ده كان ردا على وزارة العدل المصرية عام 1896 من الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية ..
فيما يخص الأحوال الشخصية للمسيحيين ..
فهذه القوانين تخص المسيحيين ولكن لم تفعلها الدولة وتطبق الدولة الشريعة الأسلامية ..
ومع ذلك كثيرا من المسيحيين يقوموا بتقسيم الإرث بشرع الدولة متجاهلين الكنيسة والكتاب المقدس ..​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *ده كان ردا على وزارة العدل المصرية عام 1896 من الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية ..
> فيما يخص الأحوال الشخصية للمسيحيين ..
> فهذه القوانين تخص المسيحيين ولكن لم تفعلها الدولة وتطبق الدولة الشريعة الأسلامية ..
> ومع ذلك كثيرا من المسيحيين يقوموا بتقسيم الإرث بشرع الدولة متجاهلين الكنيسة والكتاب المقدس ..​*


*(*) يعنى دة رأى الكنيسة ( مشروع قانون ) يخصها ؟
(*) طيب هل فيه تشريعات من الكتاب المقدس
سأتناول الكتاب الذى تفضلت بوضعه 
لكن محتاج أجابة فقط على السؤالين دول
قبل ما أضع أستسفارى حوله  
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (11 نوفمبر 2014)

*ده رأى الكنيسة المستقى من الكتاب المقدس ..​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (11 نوفمبر 2014)

*وفى مرجع تانى أسمه المجموع الصفوى بس للأسف مش موجود على النت ككتاب ألكترونى 
لكن ممكن تحمله وغالبا المواريث فى الفصل الثانى والأربعون ..​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *ده رأى الكنيسة المستقى من الكتاب المقدس ..​*


*جواب نهائى ؟:t33:*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *ده رأى الكنيسة المستقى من الكتاب المقدس ..​*



*
ازاى يعنى ؟؟:smil13:

إحنا ماعندناش أى تشريع أرضى:dntknw:

​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 نوفمبر 2014)

*يا باشمهندس
لو حابب تنقل السؤال للقسم العام أنا معنديش مشكلة
الحوار هنا زى هناك
منتظر ردك 
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (11 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *جواب نهائى ؟:t33:*​



هأحذف أجابتين :smil12:
أتفضل :ranting:


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (11 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> ازاى يعنى ؟؟:smil13:
> 
> إحنا ماعندناش أى تشريع أرضى:dntknw:
> ...



أقرى الكتاب وبعدين أحكمى ..  :ranting:


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (11 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يا باشمهندس
> لو حابب تنقل السؤال للقسم العام أنا معنديش مشكلة
> الحوار هنا زى هناك
> منتظر ردك
> *​



مفيش مشكلة من وجود السؤال فى القسم طالما لم يخالف القوانين ..


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> هأحذف أجابتين :smil12:
> أتفضل :ranting:


 *[FONT=&quot]على بركة الله ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]من كتاب [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الخلاصة القانونية فى الأحوال الشخصية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تأليف رئيس الكنيسة الكبرى المرقسية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( ص 61 – الفرع الثانى )[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كل مرتبة متقدمة ( لاترث ) معها المرتبة التى تليها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اذا كانت مرتبة الأولاد موجودة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلا ترث [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]معها مرتبة الوالدين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](1) - لماذا حرم الوالدين من الأرث ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أليس من الممكن ألا يكون لهما معاش يتعيشون به ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أليس هذا بظلم ؟[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot](2) - أين أجد هذا التشريع فى الكتاب المقدس ؟
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> أقرى الكتاب وبعدين أحكمى ..  :ranting:



*طب جاوب بأة عل السؤال الأصلى​*


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]راجل مات وترك أبن بكرى وأبن أصغر وأبنة وزوجة وأب وأم *​​ *[FONT=&quot]هل الأبن البكرى يرث ضعف الآخر .؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل ترث البنت ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]كيف أقوم بتوزيع التركة عليهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهل يرث الأب والأم أبنهم ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*دا لسة !!!

إنت لسة شوفت أسئلة ؟؟

صعبااااااااااااااان عليا​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (11 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]على بركة الله ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]من كتاب *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]الخلاصة القانونية فى الأحوال الشخصية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تأليف رئيس الكنيسة الكبرى المرقسية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( ص 61 – الفرع الثانى )[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كل مرتبة متقدمة ( لاترث ) معها المرتبة التى تليها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اذا كانت مرتبة الأولاد موجودة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلا ترث [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]معها مرتبة الوالدين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](1) - لماذا حرم الوالدين من الأرث ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أليس من الممكن ألا يكون لهما معاش يتعيشون به ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أليس هذا بظلم ؟[/FONT]*
> 
> *[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot](2) - أين أجد هذا التشريع فى الكتاب المقدس ؟
> [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


*
أولا كاتب الكتاب كاهن مش رئيس الكنيسة ..
ثانيا موضوع ظلم ولا مش ظلم مش أنا اللى هاحكم ما هو كان بالأولى الظلم أن يكون فى أبن معاه أملاك وميسر الحال وتارك والديه بدون أعاشة ..
ثالثا بالنسبة للكتاب المقدس أنا مادورتش على تفاصيل لأن بس ممكن تقول فى مبدأ فى التشريع أن مفيش مرتبة متقدمة ترث مع التى تليها ..

8. وَتَقُول لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيل: أَيُّمَا رَجُلٍ مَاتَ وَليْسَ لهُ ابْنٌ تَنْقُلُونَ مُلكَهُ إِلى ابْنَتِهِ.
9. وَإِنْ لمْ تَكُنْ لهُ ابْنَةٌ تُعْطُوا مُلكَهُ لِإِخْوَتِهِ.
10. وَإِنْ لمْ يَكُنْ لهُ إِخْوَةٌ تُعْطُوا مُلكَهُ لأَعْمَامِهِ.
11. وَإِنْ لمْ يَكُنْ لأَبِيهِ إِخْوَةٌ تُعْطُوا مُلكَهُ لِنَسِيبِهِ الأَقْرَبِ إِليْهِ مِنْ عَشِيرَتِهِ فَيَرِثُهُ». فَصَارَتْ لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيل فَرِيضَةَ قَضَاءٍ كَمَا أَمَرَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى. ( عد 27 )*​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (11 نوفمبر 2014)

مش قصدي اتدخل في الموضوع، انا مش قربت حاجة بصراحة، فقط قلت بس انوه على شيء محدد، وهو موضوع الميراث وغيرها مأخوذ من العهد القديم، والموضوع يحتاج تخصص في القانون الكنسي، لأن موضوع الميراث وغيرها من هذه الأمور موجود في شريعة العهد القديم، وقد تم تنظيمة في صيغة قانونية بيدرسها المتخصصون في القانون الكنسي...


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (11 نوفمبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> مش قصدي اتدخل في الموضوع، انا مش قربت حاجة بصراحة، فقط قلت بس انوه على شيء محدد، وهو موضوع الميراث وغيرها مأخوذ من العهد القديم، والموضوع يحتاج تخصص في القانون الكنسي، لأن موضوع الميراث وغيرها من هذه الأمور موجود في شريعة العهد القديم، وقد تم تنظيمة في صيغة قانونية بيدرسها المتخصصون في القانون الكنسي...



*كلنا بنستفيد من مشاركة حضرتك أستاذى الحبيب ..​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> * أولا كاتب الكتاب كاهن مش رئيس الكنيسة ..
> *​



*دة عنوان الكتاب ...مجبتش حاجة من عندى *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> 
> 8. وَتَقُول لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيل: أَيُّمَا رَجُلٍ مَاتَ وَليْسَ لهُ ابْنٌ تَنْقُلُونَ مُلكَهُ إِلى ابْنَتِهِ.
> 9. وَإِنْ لمْ تَكُنْ لهُ ابْنَةٌ تُعْطُوا مُلكَهُ لِإِخْوَتِهِ.
> ...



*طب لو ليه إبن و بنت ؟؟

و لو ليه زوجة ؟؟

​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (11 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *دة عنوان الكتاب ...مجبتش حاجة من عندى *



خلاص عندى دى ..
بس هو رئيس الكنيسة بتتقال على البطرك ..


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> ثانيا موضوع ظلم ولا مش ظلم مش أنا اللى هاحكم ما هو كان بالأولى الظلم أن يكون فى أبن معاه أملاك وميسر الحال وتارك والديه بدون أعاشة ..
> *​


*ماهو يا باشمهندس التشريعات بتوضع ( لمنع الظلم )
مش أقراره والأستمرارية فيه 
وألا أية رأيك ؟

*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (11 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طب لو ليه إبن و بنت ؟؟
> 
> و لو ليه زوجة ؟؟
> 
> ​*


*
الزوجة نصيبها الربع ..
الأبن وأبنة نصيبهم الثلاثة أربع مناصفة ..
لو راجعتى الكتاب هتلاقى كدة​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 نوفمبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> لأن موضوع الميراث وغيرها من هذه الأمور موجود في شريعة العهد القديم، وقد تم تنظيمة في *صيغة قانونية بيدرسها المتخصصون في القانون الكنسي*...


*طيب هات لى الصيغة القانونية دى أطلع عليها *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> الزوجة نصيبها الربع ..
> الأبن وأبنة نصيبهم الثلاثة أربع مناصفة ..
> لو راجعتى الكتاب هتلاقى كدة​*


*والأب والأم خارج التركة 
صح ؟
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (11 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *والأب والأم خارج التركة
> صح ؟
> *​


*
أن كان هناك أولاد ..
أما أن لم يكن فبالنصف مع الزوجة ..​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> الزوجة نصيبها الربع ..
> الأبن وأبنة نصيبهم الثلاثة أربع مناصفة ..
> لو راجعتى الكتاب هتلاقى كدة​*



*الربع و التلات إرباع دول ضمن شريعة وضعتها الكنيسة

إنما أنا بأستدل بالايات اللى حضرتك وضعتها من الكتاب المقدس

و هى :




			8. وَتَقُول لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيل: أَيُّمَا رَجُلٍ مَاتَ وَليْسَ لهُ ابْنٌ تَنْقُلُونَ مُلكَهُ إِلى ابْنَتِهِ.
9. وَإِنْ لمْ تَكُنْ لهُ ابْنَةٌ تُعْطُوا مُلكَهُ لِإِخْوَتِهِ.
10. وَإِنْ لمْ يَكُنْ لهُ إِخْوَةٌ تُعْطُوا مُلكَهُ لأَعْمَامِهِ.
11. وَإِنْ لمْ يَكُنْ لأَبِيهِ إِخْوَةٌ تُعْطُوا مُلكَهُ لِنَسِيبِهِ الأَقْرَبِ إِليْهِ مِنْ عَشِيرَتِهِ فَيَرِثُهُ». فَصَارَتْ لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيل فَرِيضَةَ قَضَاءٍ كَمَا أَمَرَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى. ( عد 27 )
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


من الايات تستدل أنه إذا كان له إبن فلا ترث البنت ​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> أن كان هناك أولاد ..
> أما أن لم يكن فبالنصف مع الزوجة ..​*


*لأ ....*:t33:​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (11 نوفمبر 2014)

*الأيات دى أنا حاططها أوضح بيها مبدأ مفيش مرتبة متقدمة ترث مع التى تليها ..
ولكن الكنيسة قالت أن الذكور مثل الأناث مثلما قال الكتاب المقدس الجميع واحد فى المسيح ..​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (11 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ ....*:t33:​



لأ .... أيه ؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> لأ .... أيه ؟


 *[FONT=&quot]من كتاب *​​ *[FONT=&quot]الخلاصة القانونية فى الأحوال الشخصية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تأليف رئيس الكنيسة الكبرى المرقسية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ص63 – يقول[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واذا لم يوجد من نسل المتوفى أحد فالخالص من التركة بعد حق الزوجة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأبيه وأمه للأب ( الثلثان ) وللأم ( الثلث )[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طيب ممكن شرح ف السريع ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]للذكر ( الأب ) مثل حظ الأنثيين ( الأم ) !!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فين التساوى اللى قلت لى عليه هنا ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *الأيات دى أنا حاططها أوضح بيها مبدأ مفيش مرتبة متقدمة ترث مع التى تليها ..​*


*إزاى بأة

دا الايات ديه بترتب على حسب المرتبة المتقدمة على التانية 

الابن يحجب الابنة و الابنة تحجب أخوات المتوفى

و أخوات المتوفى يحجبون نسيب المتوفى الأقرب لعشيرته 

و مافيش سيرة عن الزوجة نوهاااااااااااااااائى​*


عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> ولكن الكنيسة قالت أن الذكور مثل الأناث مثلما قال الكتاب المقدس الجميع واحد فى المسيح ..​*





*يعنى الأم تساوى الابن و تساوى الابن فى الوراثة ؟؟​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (11 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]من كتاب *​​ *[FONT=&quot]الخلاصة القانونية فى الأحوال الشخصية *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]تأليف رئيس الكنيسة الكبرى المرقسية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ص63 – يقول[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واذا لم يوجد من نسل المتوفى أحد فالخالص من التركة بعد حق الزوجة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأبيه وأمه للأب ( الثلثان ) وللأم ( الثلث )[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طيب ممكن شرح ف السريع ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]للذكر ( الأب ) مثل حظ الأنثيين ( الأم ) !!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فين التساوى اللى قلت لى عليه هنا ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


*
يا أستاذى ماهو حق الزوجة النصف وحق الأبوين النصف الأخر ..
والتساوى اللى أقصده بين الأبناء ..
ما هو الزوجة مش بتاخد مثل الأبناء فى بعض الحالات ..​*[/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (11 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *​*
> 
> 
> 
> *يعنى الأم تساوى الابن و تساوى الابن فى الوراثة ؟؟​*



*أيوه لو عدد الأبناء أكثر من ثلاثة .​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (11 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot] *​​ *[FONT=&quot] *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/U][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]  (  ) (  )[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طيب ممكن شرح ف السريع ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]للذكر ( الأب ) مثل حظ الأنثيين ( الأم ) !!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فين التساوى اللى قلت لى عليه هنا ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*هو أنا من اللى قريته أن المساوة بين الزوجة والأولاد ..
لكن فى الفروع الأخرى فى تمييز لعائلة الأب عن عائلة الأم ..
ممكن يكون بسبب أجتماعى أكثر منه دينى بصراحة مش عارف ..​*[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *هو أنا من اللى قريته أن المساوة بين الزوجة والأولاد ..
> لكن فى الفروع الأخرى فى تمييز لعائلة الأب عن عائلة الأم ..
> ممكن يكون بسبب أجتماعى أكثر منه دينى بصراحة مش عارف ..​*


 *[FONT=&quot]إذن ... هل الكتاب المنوه عنه *​​ *[FONT=&quot]له علاقة بتشريعات فى الكتاب المٌقدس ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لاحظت انه لايستشهد بأية آيات منه [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (11 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]إذن ... هل الكتاب المنوه عنه *​​ *[FONT=&quot]له علاقة بتشريعات فى الكتاب المٌقدس ؟*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]لاحظت انه لايستشهد بأية آيات منه [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*ده كتاب قانون كنسى فليه علاقة طبعا بالكتاب المقدس والتقليد ..*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *ده كتاب قانون كنسى فليه علاقة طبعا بالكتاب المقدس والتقليد ..*​


*طيب ماشى 
فين الآيات من الكتاب المقدس التى تدعم هذا القانون ؟
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (11 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طيب ماشى
> فين الآيات من الكتاب المقدس التى تدعم هذا القانون ؟
> *​


*
يا أستاذ عبود لو الموضوع موجود حرفيا بالتفصيل كنت ذكرتلك الأعداد من البداية ..
لكن موضوع الميراث معظمه من العهد القديم زى الأعداد اللى ذكرتها من سفر العدد ..
وفى العهد الجديد قال أن الرجل والمرأة متساويان ..

1 كو 11 : 11 غَيْرَ أَنَّ الرَّجُلَ لَيْسَ مِنْ دُونِ الْمَرْأَةِ وَلاَ الْمَرْأَةُ مِنْ دُونِ الرَّجُلِ فِي الرَّبِّ.
غلا 3 : 28 لَيْسَ ذَكَرٌ وَأُنْثَى، لأَنَّكُمْ جَمِيعاً وَاحِدٌ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ .

الكتاب وجه لعدم الطمع والمحبة  ..
لكن موضوع النص والربع والسدس ومش عارف أيه دى كلها مش عقيدة بل متروكة  للقاضى الكنسى يحكم حسب تعاليم الكتاب والتقليد الكنسى .​*


----------



## Alexander.t (11 نوفمبر 2014)

سنوات مع إيميلات الناس!
*  أسئلة روحية وعامة*​ *  تقسيم الميراث بين الرجل والمرأة في المسيحية*

*   سؤال: ما هو موقف الكنيسة في تقسيم الميراث بين الرجل والمرأة؟*


 الإجابة:
     الكنيسة لم تضع للميراث نظامًا محددًا. 
          جاء أحدهم إلى          السيد المسيح يقول له "يا معلم، قل لأخي أن يقاسمني الميراث".      فأجابه: "مَنْ أقامني عليكما قاضيًا أو مقسمًا؟".. ثم قال "انظروا، تحفظوا من      * الطمع*"     (يو12:      13:15).
      .


   المسيحية لم تضع قوانين مالية، إنما وضعت مبادئ روحية، في ظلها يمكن حل      المشاكل المالية وغيرها. وينطبق هذا على موضوع الميراث  
*




*​          إن وجدت بين الأخوة محبة وعدم      طمع، يمكن أن يتفاهموا بروح طيبة في موضوع الميراث. 
          بل كل واحد منهم يكون مستعدًا      أن يترك نصيبه لأي واحد من أخوته أو أخواته يري أنه محتاج أكثر منه. انظر كيف      كانت الأمور تجري في          الكنيسة أيام الرسل، بنفس هذه الروح: 
          "لم يكن أحد يقول إن شيئًا من      أمواله له، بل كان عندهم كل شيء مشتركًا"، "ولم يكن فيهم أحد محتاجًا"، "وكان      يوزع على كل أحد، كما يكون له احتياج" (أع4: 32:35).
          هكذا عاشت الكنيسة مرتفعة عن      مستوي القانون تدبر أمور أولادها في محبة وقناعة.. 
*



*​          حاليًا نحن نسير حسب قانون      الدولة في الميراث. 
          ولكن يمكن التصرف قبل وفاة      أحد الوالدين. 
          فمثلًا أن وجد الأب أن أولاده      موسرين وأغنياء، وابنته محتاجة، يستطيع قبل وفاته أن يكتب لها جزءًا من      الميراث، أي أن يتنازل عن جزء بطريقة شرعية تسجل في الشهر العقاري. وتصبح مالكة      لهذا الجزء في حياته ولا علاقة له بالميراث. أو يعطيها حق الرقبة في جزء، بحيث      يصبح ملكًا لها بعد وفاته، بالإضافة إلى نصيبها في الميراث..
          أي أنه يوجد نوع من التصرف      باسم القانون، لتعديل أنصبة الورثة قبل وفاة أحد الوالدين.
          فالأمور يمكن أن تحل بالمحبة      والقناعة، أو بالحكمة، أو بالتصرف القانوني السليم لإقامة العدل بين الورثة،      وليس بتنفيذ حرفية القانون. 
             [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]



​



                  المرجع:              سنوات مع أسئلة الناس - جزء 6 -          البابا شنوده الثالث
منقول من موقع الانبا تكلا 
​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 نوفمبر 2014)

!! Mina Elbatal !! قال:


> سنوات مع إيميلات الناس!​ولكن يمكن التصرف *قبل وفاة      أحد الوالدين. *
> فمثلًا أن وجد الأب أن أولاده      موسرين وأغنياء،* وابنته محتاجة، يستطيع قبل وفاته أن يكتب لها جزءًا من      الميراث،*
> أي أن *يتنازل عن جزء بطريقة شرعية تسجل في الشهر العقاري. * أو يعطيها *حق الرقبة في جزء، بحيث      يصبح ملكًا لها بعد وفاته، **بالإضافة إلى نصيبها في الميراث..*​


 *[FONT=&quot]يا حبيب قلبى يا مينا*​​ *[FONT=&quot]عليا الطلاج أنا باقول كدة من الصبح[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا يوجد أية موانع لا شرعية ولا قانونية فى أن[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تتنازل عن نصيبك – تعدل وتعطى أختك – تكتب وصية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الكلام المكتوب فى سنوات مع أيميلات الناس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]صحيح قانوناً 100%[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وصحيح شرعاً ( أسلامياً ) 100%  أيضاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]التشريع هنا لمنع المتلاعبين والظلمة من أكل أموال الناس [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويضع (( الحد الأدنى )) للأداء وليس فى الأداء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]كما أنه وثيقة رسمية لصرف الأموال السائلة من البنوك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو أية أستحقاقات أخرى فى أى مؤسسة ( نقابة / تأمينات / مكافآت نهاية الخدمة ..ألخ ألخ )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو التصرف فى الأموال العقارية عن طريق القسمة والبيع[/FONT]*​ 
*شكرا يا مينا *​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *لكن موضوع النص والربع والسدس ومش عارف أيه دى كلها مش عقيدة بل متروكة  للقاضى الكنسى يحكم حسب تعاليم الكتاب والتقليد الكنسى .​*


 *[FONT=&quot]طيب يا باشمهندس كى لا اُثقل عليك *​​ *[FONT=&quot]آخر حاجة فى سؤالى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]هذه صورة من الكتاب ( واضح بها رقم الصفحة والباب لمن يريد المراجعة )[/FONT]*
​





*[FONT=&quot]هل يتفق هذا الحكم مع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ ٱلأُنْثَيَيْنِ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
إن قلت لا ..لا يتفق ..اشرح لى لماذا ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وإن وافقت أنها تتفق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنتهى سؤالى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولك منى عظيم الشكر والأمتنان

[/FONT]*​ ​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (11 نوفمبر 2014)

*طبعا كلام البابا شنودة رائع جدا لشخص يريد الترضيه بين أولاده قبل وفاته ..
ولكن فى حالة وفاة الأب بدون ترضية لأولاده يجب الألتجاء للكنيسة لتقسيم الميراث 
لكى يرتضى كل شخص بما ناله من نصيب ..​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *طبعا كلام البابا شنودة رائع جدا لشخص يريد الترضيه بين أولاده قبل وفاته ..
> ولكن فى حالة وفاة الأب بدون ترضية لأولاده يجب الألتجاء للكنيسة لتقسيم الميراث
> لكى يرتضى كل شخص بما ناله من نصيب ..​*


*مش شرط ...ما يتراضوا بينهم وبين بعض
عادى 
طالما فيه محبة وتعاليم المسيح موجودة 
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (11 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]طيب يا باشمهندس كى لا اُثقل عليك *​​ *[FONT=&quot]آخر حاجة فى سؤالى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]هذه صورة من الكتاب ( واضح بها رقم الصفحة والباب لمن يريد المراجعة )*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
طيب يا أستاذنا أنا مش بشمهندس ولا حاجة ..
ثانيا أنا رديت على حضرتك فى نقطة الثلث والثلثين وأنت لو كملت خلاصة الفصل اللى حضرتك جبت منه الصورة " ولا داعى لها لأنى من وضعت لينك الكتاب " ..
هتلاقيه كاتب أنه فى تمييز لقبيلة " عائلة " الأب عن قبيلة " الأم " يعنى مش موضوع ذكر وأنثى لأنه لو كان كذلك كان طبقها على الأولاد من الأساس ..​*[/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (11 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مش شرط ...ما يتراضوا بينهم وبين بعض
> عادى
> طالما فيه محبة وتعاليم المسيح موجودة
> *​



*مش بقول تراض بقول أنصبة والأحسن طبعا التراضى والمحبة وده أساس المسيحية ..*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> ثانيا أنا رديت على حضرتك فى نقطة الثلث والثلثين وأنت لو كملت خلاصة الفصل اللى حضرتك جبت منه الصورة " ولا داعى لها لأنى من وضعت لينك الكتاب " ..
> هتلاقيه كاتب أنه فى تمييز لقبيلة " عائلة " الأب عن قبيلة " الأم " يعنى مش موضوع ذكر وأنثى لأنه لو كان كذلك كان طبقها على الأولاد من الأساس ..​*


*الأب = ذكر
الأم = أنثى
الأب = أخد الثلثان
الأم = أخذت الثلث
ما هو ردك ؟
*
*باقى الفصل لا علاقة له بهذه الحالة*
​


----------



## grges monir (11 نوفمبر 2014)

فى الخلاصة كدة  حسب ما منا فاهم
اذا لم توجد وصية مكتوبة وقانونية تركها الاب لاولادة الشريعة الاسلامية هنا بتطبق


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 نوفمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> فى الخلاصة كدة  حسب ما منا فاهم
> اذا لم توجد وصية مكتوبة وقانونية تركها الاب لاولادة الشريعة الاسلامية هنا بتطبق


*صح تمام
لكن لا يمنع أبداً فى أن تتنازل لأختك - لأمك - أحفادك 
أيا كانوا
عن نصيبك أو تقوم بتوزيعه بالتساوى 
شرعاً ( مش حراااام ) بل العكس ( مش عايز أحط أدلة أسلامية طبعا )
قانوناً صحيح 100%
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (11 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الأب = ذكر
> الأم = أنثى
> الأب = أخد الثلثان
> الأم = أخذت الثلث
> ...


*
يا أستاذى المبجل لو سمحت أفهمنى ..
الموضوع مالوش علاقة بذكر وأنثى ليه علاقة بعائلة الأب وعائلة الأم .. أزاى ..
يعنى لو الأم توفيت وهيورث الخال نسبته الثلث مش الثلثين لأنه من عائلة الأم ..
ولو الأب توفى وهتورث العمة نسبتها الثلثين مش الثلث لأنها من عائلة الأب ..
ممكن تقرا صفحة 65 و 66 ..
..*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (11 نوفمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> فى الخلاصة كدة  حسب ما منا فاهم
> اذا لم توجد وصية مكتوبة وقانونية تركها الاب لاولادة الشريعة الاسلامية هنا بتطبق


*
أيوه فعلا عشان الدولة بتطبق الشريعة الأسلامية ..
لكن من المفروض أننا كمسيحيين لا نتبع مثل هذا التقسيم ونقسم قسمة المحبة ..
الولد زى البنت ..​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (11 نوفمبر 2014)

وهذا الموضوع وجدته فى المنتدى قد يفيد القارئ وبه أيضا نفس المرجع ..
أحكام الميراث والتركات ـ هل حقا نحتاج الشريعة الإسلامية؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> يا أستاذى المبجل لو سمحت أفهمنى ..
> الموضوع مالوش علاقة بذكر وأنثى ليه علاقة بعائلة الأب وعائلة الأم .. أزاى ..
> يعنى لو الأم توفيت وهيورث الخال نسبته الثلث مش الثلثين لأنه من عائلة الأم ..
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]أسمح لى يعنى دى أول مرة أشوفك بتغالط ...مش عارف لية *​*[FONT=&quot]..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو مقسمهم تسعة مراتب ( المرتبة أولى ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]زوجة وأولاد فى حالة وجود الأولاد ...الأب والأم لا يرثوا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لالالالالالالالالالا ترث معها المرتبة التى تليها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]( المرتبة الثانية ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]زوج توفى وله زوجة وله أب وام على قيد الحياة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأب ( مش عائلة الأب ) الأب له الثلثان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأم ( مش عائلة الأم ) لها الثلث[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لالالالالالالالالالا ترث معها المرتبة التى تليها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مالنا ومال الخالات والعمات الآن ؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​





*[FONT=&quot]السؤال مرة أخرى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]هل الأب ( من وجهة نظر المسيحية ) يُعتبر ( ذكر ) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل الأم ( من وجهة نظر المسيحية ) تُعتبر ( أنثى ) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ ​[/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (11 نوفمبر 2014)

*أنا مش بغالط ولا الموضوع محتاج مغالطة أحنا مش بنتكلم فى وحى ..
أنا قولت لحضرتك أللى أنا فهمته ..
وقولتلك أن لب الموضوع المساواة بين أولاد المتوفى والزوجة ..
التفريعات بقى بتاعة الوالدين وباقى الأقارب دى مش راحة تهمنى فى حاجة لأنى شايف أن المهم أبنا المتوفى وزوجته ..
وياريت لو تقرا خلاصة الفصل ص 65 و 66 ..​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 نوفمبر 2014)

*أنتهى الموضوع
شكراً 
*​


----------



## grges monir (11 نوفمبر 2014)

يعنى الموضوع فى الاخر راجع  لرب الاسرة وازاى شايف مين محتاج اكتر ومين ممكن ياخد اقل بس مش مظلوم
يعنى مثلا ابن معاق وغيرة سليم ممكن  مش اساوى بينهم فى الميراث  وفى نفس الوقت مش ظلمت حد
المسيحية لم تشرع للمورايث لحكمة الهية انة مهما كتبت  من تشريعات هيوجد الالالاف الاسباب الناقصة المستوفية للعدل لذلك  المسيح ترك كل حالة  تدير امورها بمنظور خاص  وان تضع امام اعينها ان تطبق تعاليم المسيح فى المحبة  ونكران الذات


----------

